# Cayo customer service



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

They build really nice skiffs, but communication isn't one of their strengths. I am sure it has to do with being busy, but can be frustrating for a customer.


----------



## jlindsley (Nov 24, 2015)

Couldn't speak to you on cayo but if you are out of state and you want customer service try ankona/salt marsh.


----------



## prinjm6 (May 13, 2015)

I have had the same experience with JB, I think he is just too busy right now. That being said if you're that busy with production not much time for warranty work. I stuck with Eastcape and look forward to taking delivery of my new sled in November.


----------



## ZisMe (Sep 29, 2014)

Similar experience when trying to buy one of their paddleboards- placed several calls, and messaged via FB. Never got a response. Got a Dragonfly instead.


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

If they are that busy, they should hire someone to handle customer service. That's what companies do


----------



## Skiff Junky (Oct 6, 2015)

jsnipes said:


> If they are that busy, they should hire someone to handle customer service. That's what BIG companies do



Fixed it for ya.
Really? You think you can just place an add somewhere and bring in someone who understands your boat business? That's what it takes for quality customer service IMHO. That comes form someone intimate with the company and coming up through the ranks. Cayo is still a young company.

Not defending the guy but I have experienced the same issue with ALL builders mentioned on this site, JB included. Bottom line is that when we finally connected, I was given 100% attention and treated as if I was the only customer by all of them. Patience. Not saying it's right, just saying it seems to be a common complaint in the biz.

Again, not defending, but knowing a bit about JB I can only speculate this would have something to do with the issue:

https://www.facebook.com/CayoSupBoa...449951409297/1339958606058422/?type=3&theater

To the OP: I found messaging through his facebook page to be the most effective, but in the end I drove to see him FTF. That old school handshaking seems to work the best with every builder I have dealt with.


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

Not intending to be overly critical, as a lot of small businesses are run this way but it's actually not as hard as you are making it out to be. 

Simply hiring a part time admin who tracks the inbox and voicemail of the company and who has and has not been responded to would be a massive improvement. They can have a set of documents and answers to basic FAQs (e.g. Pricing, current build times, option lists) that would answer 80% of people's questions. And they can schedule short meetings or calls between JB and customers to fit schedules. This is basically how executive assistants operate at 1000s of companies...


----------



## Skiff Junky (Oct 6, 2015)

Not sure if your addressing me "making it hard" but I never said it was "hard", it's economic.

Figure they put 4 boats a month? Part time on a payroll would be hard pressed to be under 30K. That's $625 per boat or an estimated 3% to 5% added to the cost for "prompt" replies? I know the customer doesn't want to pay for it and I'm sure the builder is attempting to run a profitable boat business, so where does the money come from? Just don't ask why I think this way.


----------



## AgAngler2370 (May 5, 2017)

Completely understand the financial aspect of a growing business but you also have to factor in time efficiencies and your pipeline. If you can bring someone on that works for less then you pay yourself and can intern focus your energies being more productive then there is some inflection point. I would think with current waite times what they are that inflection has been reached. Sounds like I'm not the only redhead stepchild though so atleast that helps the ol' ego.


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

I would not buy a skiff from someone who can't return a phone call or email when your are trying to help their business out.

I know if I stop answering calls or emails at work it's most likely going to end in me looking for new work.

I agree with jsnipes. Just cause you are a small company that is busy doesn't mean you can ignore people and expect to grow your business and continue to be successful.


----------



## Indoman (Jul 25, 2013)

Decide you MUST spend the first hour or so every day on customer follow up and just do it. I ran an aircraft refurb biz- sold the work, managed the projects and virtually all communication with customers. It can be done.


----------



## Skiff Junky (Oct 6, 2015)

texasag07 said:


> I would not buy a skiff from someone who can't return a phone call or email ....


Agreed. But in my experience, you will eliminate a lot of builders and in many cases , and the ones I want to build my boat.



Indoman said:


> Decide you MUST spend the first hour or so every day on customer follow up and just do it....


Disagree for two reasons:

1. "First hour of each day" means next day. I return calls on my drive home, same day. I'm
done, tired and having nothing better to do than BS with customers. Shorter span for return
call.

2. Beginning of day, his biz is a lot like mine. That's when the work gets done. From 6/7 to 
lunch time is when the heavy work gets done. He's in my neck of the woods and they have to
lay glass early, before it get too hot. I don't know about you, but I want the main man
supervising my build and not, returning yesterday's calls. I've already paid my
money.


Again, I'm not defending the guy but I do understand the other side too. I always return my calls, even if it's to tell them I can't help them. And every once in a while one will slip through the crack but my regulars know to call me if I have not responded within 24 hours.

Now I want to know how many many have started up and own a successful business, not just "run" one..

And full disclosure. I know enough about the boat building biz that never want to be in it again for the public. Personal and friends only.


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

No doubt it's hard to run a small business but the solution space is pretty obvious 
1) block dedicated time for customer service and figure out some system to hold yourself accountable 
2) hire someone to help you with this, because as you rightfully point out you'd prefer JB to manage the build vs. doing admin tasks


----------



## Skiff Junky (Oct 6, 2015)

jsnipes said:


> No doubt it's hard to run a small business but the solution space is pretty obvious
> 1) block dedicated time for customer service and figure out some system to hold yourself accountable


Here is where I have a problem. You want me to "block space" for something that "may" occur. Sure, you know you're going to need to reply, but you don't know when or how long it's going to take. "Blocking time" to just block time makes no sense ( or should I say cents) in the biz world. It's supply and demand for a reason, some are better at it than others.

Now holding "yourself accountable", is where we will agree.



jsnipes said:


> ) hire someone to help you with this, because as you rightfully point out you'd prefer JB to manage the build vs. doing admin tasks


I still want to know where the money to pay this person is coming from. I know enough that if I was in his shoes, I wouldn't hire at this point, not for that And, I'm also aware he has hired shop guy, before he was busy to give him time to train.


I'm just trying to point out that their is another side. IMHO, JB should respond quicker but losing a sale from me won't hurt him a bit. And just because he builds a great boat does not mean he's a great businessman. I've tried to infer in this thread that boat builders that are great businessmen are far and few between. Most are passionate about what they do because its way too hard to make a living if you don't love it. You guys would go nuts if I disclosed details about a product from a related industry and the amount of time and lack of communication from them. But in the end my hand built product was shipped by the guru himself Friday with a thanks for my patience. He is a leader in his field and probably the only one that could build to my expectations even though his communication sux. When he finally got to me, he treated me like I was his only customer. And I only ordered one custom part. He manufactures for builders all over the world.


----------



## 994 (Apr 14, 2008)

Good customer service is something that seems to get neglected more frequently in this industry than probably any other I have come across.


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

I feel there is no excuse for lack of customer service. That is what we are missing this day in age. But on the other hand the customer has to be reasonable in his/her expectations. The builder who is going to build my skiff always answers his phone and acknowledges me. There was a time when he told me he was busy and promised he would get back with me by the end of the day. He ended up calling me back at 8:30pm but he kept his promise and acknowledged me. That is what I feel most consumers are expecting.


----------



## tbnolefan (Feb 2, 2017)

It is tarpon season. 

But seriously, it is tarpon season.


----------



## Indoman (Jul 25, 2013)

Skiff Junky said:


> Agreed. But in my experience, you will eliminate a lot of builders and in many cases , and the ones I want to build my boat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I mentioned first hour of the day - just an example. It doesn't matter what time you choose, just pick a time and establlish a routine. Like working out. If you wait til you have time it will never happen. Having worked in a production environment, I definitely understand a million and one things can and do pop up throughout the day. Yep, some days all hell breaks loose and the normal process gets interupted. Prioritize and catch up the next day. You want my business? Then timely follow up is a must.


----------



## tjtfishon (Feb 9, 2016)

Skiff Junky said:


> Fixed it for ya.
> Really? You think you can just place an add somewhere and bring in someone who understands your boat business? That's what it takes for quality customer service IMHO. That comes form someone intimate with the company and coming up through the ranks. Cayo is still a young company.
> 
> Not defending the guy but I have experienced the same issue with ALL builders mentioned on this site, JB included. Bottom line is that when we finally connected, I was given 100% attention and treated as if I was the only customer by all of them. Patience. Not saying it's right, just saying it seems to be a common complaint in the biz.
> ...


I like the comment about the navel architect...


----------



## Tankhead (Aug 28, 2015)

I had a hard time initially getting ahold of JB. To the point where I wasn't going to build a boat. I couldn't get a return call or text to set up a demo. Finally got ahold of him and glad I did. After visiting his shop you realize that he is overworked and undermanned. Working 12-14 hour days doesn't leave much time to return calls. Not right but that's realistic. Put a deposit down on hull 8 and had updates and contact on a weekly basis. Awesome guy to work with and continued to go out of his way after completing the build to fix stuff I messed up down the road.

Like most, I think it'd be beneficial if he hired someone part time to answer phones and send out quotes.

My best advice is to shoot him a text with your name, number, and ask for a return call.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

One word, Mona.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

K3anderson said:


> One word, Mona.


LOL. She's a good one!


----------



## zlenart (Jan 30, 2016)

Tankhead said:


> My best advice is to shoot him a text with your name, number, and ask for a return call.


I've been by the shop a couple times and I'm in line now. This is the best way to do it, if I need to talk to him, but can't go by the shop I'll text him and ask him to call me when he has a couple minutes.


----------



## HBFanatic (Dec 2, 2016)

Absolutely no problems getting a response from JB. I bought my boat used and he has answered several questions for me. Reached him tru web site If waiting list were shorter I would order a 180. If u are in line and have second thoughts-- get in touch with me


----------



## Flatsaholic (Apr 28, 2016)

I had a horrible experience with Cayo. I was told I would have a boat in 4-5 months. After 9 months not anywhere close to having a boat. I stopped in to talk to him and JB really showed his ass so I got my deposit back and went straight to Beavertail. After a month and a half my mosquito was built and I could not be happier.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Sounds like he needs a secretary so he can concentrate on building boats. It's not easy running a small business with doing the labor work of the business and trying to do the office work also. Only 24 hours in a day.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Skiff Junky said:


> Not sure if your addressing me "making it hard" but I never said it was "hard", it's economic.
> 
> Figure they put 4 boats a month? Part time on a payroll would be hard pressed to be under 30K. That's $625 per boat or an estimated 3% to 5% added to the cost for "prompt" replies? I know the customer doesn't want to pay for it and I'm sure the builder is attempting to run a profitable boat business, so where does the money come from? Just don't ask why I think this way.


You have to spend money to make money it's that simple. Small ac business man here so I know what I am talking about.


----------



## Flatsaholic (Apr 28, 2016)

There is companies you can hire that takes care of customer service for you. You can call them and never know its a completely different company. I am sure you could find a good online college student or something to handle phones on the low.


----------



## Financekid1 (Jul 19, 2012)

Alright here is going to be an honest review as I have been through the whole process with JB and took delivery of the boat in February.

JB is one of the nicest guys you will meet. Very helpful when you get a hold of him! Does everything he can to make situations right, but the man is very very busy.

I put my deposit down in February of 2016 after wet testing the boat with JB. I was told 7 month build time. I informed him that I had a keys trip planned for end of September so if it was possible to try to have it by then. 

Didnt hear anything from him for months. I assumed we were on pace. I contacted him the end of August to see what was going on. He called me back and said they were getting ready to start my boat and that we need to go over details. Cool.. seems like we are on track. We went over what I wanted and I was a pain in the ass calling him back and changing shit all the time. He says he needs the 75% deposit right away so they can start this week. I was hesitant about that much, but we were on track so I did it. 

Then things went dark for a while. 2 more months and I heard nothing. Call him at the end of October as now im worried that he has my 75% deposit. He explains that they are moving into a new shop and just cant keep up with demand at the current shop. Eventually I was able to find out that I somehow got skipped in line.

Long story short I did not take delivery of the boat until February of 2017. I genuinely think it was a mistake and nothing malicious. He offered to upgrade me to the 18 for no charge (regret not doing it) and threw in some features. The boat is awesome! Very very well built! You will not be disappointed in the quality. He has since moved into the bigger shop, so I assume things have normalized some, but in my opinion he is too optimistic about build times. My advice would be to add 3 months on to what he tells you, contact him via text (he always responded to that) and dont expect the greatest communication during the wait. If you can handle that you will get a great boat.


----------



## Flatsaholic (Apr 28, 2016)

Good explanation Financekid. Same thing happen to me but I backed out when he wanted the 75%.


----------



## Financekid1 (Jul 19, 2012)

Full disclosure....I have since traded the boat for a Gordon waterman. During that year I got my captains license and found that i needed something a little bigger for 2 clients. I reached out to JB cause i wanted an 18' , but i cant do another 7 months.


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

Financekid1 said:


> I reached out to JB cause i wanted an 18' , but i cant do another 7 months.


You mean 10


----------



## Financekid1 (Jul 19, 2012)

nativejax said:


> You mean 10


LOL....right


----------



## HBFanatic (Dec 2, 2016)

It's hard enough to decide on a boat and then wait 7-10 months. Guides get a little better service because of exposure


----------



## HBFanatic (Dec 2, 2016)

Financekid1 said:


> Alright here is going to be an honest review as I have been through the whole process with JB and took delivery of the boat in February.
> 
> JB is one of the nicest guys you will meet. Very helpful when you get a hold of him! Does everything he can to make situations right, but the man is very very busy.
> 
> ...


----------



## HBFanatic (Dec 2, 2016)

BTW. glad u waited


----------



## tbnolefan (Feb 2, 2017)

Skiff Junky said:


> I still want to know where the money to pay this person is coming from. I know enough that if I was in his shoes, I wouldn't hire at this point, not for that And, I'm also aware he has hired shop guy, before he was busy to give him time to train.


Exactly. If I was trying to meet production deadlines and reduce my wait time I would be putting my resources towards production, not trying to add on to my waiting list. I'm sure he is losing business right now but I'd also imagine that he's ok with that because he is trying to keep things smaller, cost effecient and manageable.

Imagine how many calls that guy takes a day from customers, fabricators, suppliers, other companies, and various nudniks. I don't think that excuses him from not returning calls but I think he has bigger fish to fry.

Demand for Cayo is very high mostly because he is putting out a high quality product at a fraction of the cost of Hells Bay or Maverick. If you want a quality skiff with a little more hand holding, try a little company called Hells Bay. Just remember when you see the price tag that some of that cost went to the person who answered your phone calls in timely manner.

And for the record, I've heard a lot of complaints about the Hell's Bay experience these days too.


----------



## HBFanatic (Dec 2, 2016)

HB will get u a boat in 6 months. Costs 38 - 40 for glades Skiff


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

If he is getting 75% of the build price BEFORE he builds the skiff, there should be $ available to have a person answer calls/emails for 3 or 4-hours a day. I know for a fact that there are plenty of stay at home Moms with business experience and retirees that would be happy to work for $11-$12 hour watching a phone...come on!

Having a hobby building boats and running a business are very different. I wonder how they are going to handle the warranty issues that always pop up?


----------



## tbnolefan (Feb 2, 2017)

$1000 deposit
50% at start of build
25% when powered
25% when done

Not sure where this 75% down at order is coming from.


----------



## windblows (May 21, 2014)

To me, it's unacceptable to not answer calls, especially from prospective customers. That is a bad sign when you need warranty work in my mind, or when you start a build as some have eluded to. I'm busy and there are times when I cringe when the phone rings, but I happily answer. I'm not in the boat building business but my thought is that I'd like to still have customers when the times are BAD - sure, it's easy to be busy when times are good.


----------



## Flatsaholic (Apr 28, 2016)

When I was in line for a Cayo it was

$1,500 deposit
75% down when he was 2-3months away if that.
Then the rest.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

tbnolefan said:


> And for the record, I've heard a lot of complaints about the Hell's Bay experience these days too.


Thats #fakenews


----------



## Financekid1 (Jul 19, 2012)

Flatsaholic said:


> When I was in line for a Cayo it was
> 
> $1,500 deposit
> 75% down when he was 2-3months away if that.
> Then the rest.


Same for me


----------

